# Very Confused: Skyline VS Infiniti? and Skyline Legalization?



## RB26DETT (Dec 12, 2005)

this question has probably been asked so many times, but everytime i look for the answers,,i find about 10 or 12 of them. so can someone who knows what their talking about tell me 

the whole story between the the Skylines and Infiniti's???

and the whole skyline legalization shit in US?? i hear they are legal except they gotta pass cetain shit, and i also heard their legal if they got imported a cetain way,???:S

Thanks


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Well for starters, Infiniti is Nissan's luxury brand (if for some reason you didn't know that already) and there are talks that the new GTR will be released under the infiniti nameplate. The current G35 sedan and coupe are actually called the Skyline in Japan as the skyline is actually more of a family/full size sports sedan in lower trim and then a full on street legal racecar in GTR trim. The new GTR Proto (whatever they decide to call it when its released) will be released in the US unlike the previous GTRs. Now, for the older GTR skylines, the previous generations of skylines R32,33,34 didn't meet US emission standards or some crash standards also if im not mistaken and they figured there wasn't a decent enough market for it in the US. For importing one, I saw some recent legislation saying only 96-98 R33s could be imported, in addition to some costly smog equiptment. Fortunately, there is a sneaky somewhat illegal but not terribly so way to import any skyline by seperating the engine and body and shipping them as seperate units. Another interesting way I heard of is someone bought a skyline and a maxima in japan and shipped them to mexico together. Once in mexico, he switched the VIN from the maxima to the skyline and then trashed the maxima and when he came back to the US he registered it as a maxima and said it was a show car with a body kit. As for smog gear, it should only affect people in california and other anal retentive cities with regards to smog. Where I live they dont even test emissions so i could be pouring out toxic waste and it wouldnt fail inspection. Hope this helped, if not, just say what else you wanted to know in your reply.


----------



## RB26DETT (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks for the help :thumbup:


----------



## RB26DETT (Dec 12, 2005)

Another quick qustion man, ....if the infiniti g35 is the same as a skyline,,, then why are people to crazy about the skyline??? is it cause of the the righthand drive? look?? or does the infiniti not have the HICAS or ATTESA?


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

RB26DETT said:


> Another quick qustion man, ....if the infiniti g35 is the same as a skyline,,, then why are people to crazy about the skyline??? is it cause of the the righthand drive? look?? or does the infiniti not have the HICAS or ATTESA?


well, most people that like the skyline like the GTR, which is mechanically a totally different vehicle from the normal skyline like the G35 sold here. The GTR has the RB26 twin turbo and the HICAS and ATTESA plus the capability of getting 1000+ hp from various turbo upgrades etc. and even 80 HP over stock just from a ECU upgrade to a bone stock GTR. On the other hand, the US G35 and normal Japanese Skyline has a non-turbo VQ35 V6 so there are no ECU boost adding possibilities, but you can still go turbo etc and get probably close to 500HP with the kits available now. Basically, the regular Skyline and GTR are as different as a Sentra 1.8s and a SE-R Spec V or a more blatant analogy of a Corvette (skyline GTR) and the newest model Impala SS(regular skyline, except the regular skyline is RWD), thats really how different the two cars are in performance and tuning possibilites. So to conclude here, the skyline GTR everyone that saw 2Fast2Furious fantasizes about and the JGTC race car street version has never been released in the US or anything really close to it, so if thats the car you want you have to import it or wait for the new GTR Proto to begin production.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

and the new GTR proto will be released as a Nissan not infiniti


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

SC must not have any damn laws then because I have seen 3 Skylines this whole year with tags. I was going to stop and talk to one guy how he got his legal. The first 2 were R32s but the other one was an R34. I see them all the time on TV shows bein sooped up and shit. I even seen a right hand mini and I seen a 90 somethin Sunny GTi-R rollin around here but the Sunny didnt have a tag. So probably the thing you can do is register it in SC then move to your state and bang..you have an imported car. How in the hell do dune buggys get legalized and Skylines dont? Building a dune buggy is just like importing a car from japan.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> SC must not have any damn laws then because I have seen 3 Skylines this whole year with tags. I was going to stop and talk to one guy how he got his legal. The first 2 were R32s but the other one was an R34. I see them all the time on TV shows bein sooped up and shit. I even seen a right hand mini and I seen a 90 somethin Sunny GTi-R rollin around here but the Sunny didnt have a tag. So probably the thing you can do is register it in SC then move to your state and bang..you have an imported car. How in the hell do dune buggys get legalized and Skylines dont? Building a dune buggy is just like importing a car from japan.


Its all a matter of smog emission laws, which in california are fucking ridiculous. Where i live they dont even do smog checks, so i could probably get plates easy, plus im sure if you get it registered in some podunk little town they dont know any better anyway, they would just think it was a different type of maxima or something.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Well its kinda like this.... I live in a "Podunk" little town Nearly in B.F.E. I know all the shops and the inspection stations. So yea with alittle deceipt I could get one shipped in (Engine/trans seperate). Buy a Trashed Maxy or such with Vin#. Swap whats needed and get it Tagged, Insured, Title, etc...
BUT when the DMV decides to check on things ..Or somebody get Pissed off and reports it...GUESS WHAT???? Id be out ALOT of $$$$$ because their going to TAKE my car and DESTROY it.

Not worth the risk of Wasting...... What??? 100 Grand+..... For something that can be destroyed at the Whim of the Government.

But thats me... Of course Im sure that if I had a couple Million in the Bank I might try..... :cheers:


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> Well its kinda like this.... I live in a "Podunk" little town Nearly in B.F.E. I know all the shops and the inspection stations. So yea with alittle deceipt I could get one shipped in (Engine/trans seperate). Buy a Trashed Maxy or such with Vin#. Swap whats needed and get it Tagged, Insured, Title, etc...
> BUT when the DMV decides to check on things ..Or somebody get Pissed off and reports it...GUESS WHAT???? Id be out ALOT of $$$$$ because their going to TAKE my car and DESTROY it.
> 
> Not worth the risk of Wasting...... What??? 100 Grand+..... For something that can be destroyed at the Whim of the Government.
> ...


whoah whoah whoah, you must be getting your information from the wrong places. Theyve never destroyed a car because it didnt pass smog checks, lmao. And another thing, especially an R32, is not going to cost 100 Grand. The only reason MotoRX charged near 100k is because of all the smog legal equiptment and paperwork to get it legal for california. Skylines cost new the equivalent of about 50k if that and if my friend is correct, Japan is imposing a new tax that increases with the age of the vehicle to try to get people to buy new cars, so there are just lots full of skylines and integra type R's that no one wants because of the ludicrous taxes. The WORST case scenario is you would get a ticket for not meeting emission standards, but if you really do live in BFE thats not even the law there. Most people that aren't seriously into cars aren't even aware what a skyline is much less that they aren't legal or even that they werent sold here in the first place. The hardest part would be getting one over here and getting all the pieces together because there is no mechanics that specialize in skylines as they arent sold here. Once it is in your driveway and running, you should be good to go.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

neogeon said:


> whoah whoah whoah, you must be getting your information from the wrong places. Theyve never destroyed a car because it didnt pass smog checks, lmao. And another thing, especially an R32, is not going to cost 100 Grand. The only reason MotoRX charged near 100k is because of all the smog legal equiptment and paperwork to get it legal for california. Skylines cost new the equivalent of about 50k if that and if my friend is correct, Japan is imposing a new tax that increases with the age of the vehicle to try to get people to buy new cars, so there are just lots full of skylines and integra type R's that no one wants because of the ludicrous taxes. The WORST case scenario is you would get a ticket for not meeting emission standards, but if you really do live in BFE thats not even the law there. Most people that aren't seriously into cars aren't even aware what a skyline is much less that they aren't legal or even that they werent sold here in the first place. The hardest part would be getting one over here and getting all the pieces together because there is no mechanics that specialize in skylines as they arent sold here. Once it is in your driveway and running, you should be good to go.


First I said this as a VERY basic, general, idea. I wasn't giving trying to give Specifics... And after being aMechanic for the past 10yrs. I know they wont Destroy a vehicle for Smog reasons.... Thats not what the point I'm trying to make..

The point is that its ILLEGAL! Sure some might get away with it for awhile, But is it really worth risking that type of $$$. What happens WHEN you get stopped by a Cop who actually has an Idea of what the car is???? Or when you Piss of somebody in a Honduuuh, whos dropped 20g's in their ride... You piss them off and they report you??? Not ot mention that if they are ALREADY tightning restrictions on these cars, dont you think they'll be looking closer for people who are trying to get around the restrictions???

Unless you go through the COMPLETE process and follow the GOV's rules and regs Exactly, You WILL NOT have a LEGAL Skyline. And there are already stories out there of the GOV seizing illegal Skylines....

I'm done now....


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> First I said this as a VERY basic, general, idea. I wasn't giving trying to give Specifics... And after being aMechanic for the past 10yrs. I know they wont Destroy a vehicle for Smog reasons.... Thats not what the point I'm trying to make..
> 
> The point is that its ILLEGAL! Sure some might get away with it for awhile, But is it really worth risking that type of $$$. What happens WHEN you get stopped by a Cop who actually has an Idea of what the car is???? Or when you Piss of somebody in a Honduuuh, whos dropped 20g's in their ride... You piss them off and they report you??? Not ot mention that if they are ALREADY tightning restrictions on these cars, dont you think they'll be looking closer for people who are trying to get around the restrictions???
> 
> ...


What i'm telling you is you very well might be able to get it legalized if it meets your local governments restrictions, which may not be bad at all. If cops come and say "thats not legal" then just say back "its a race car for track use, i dont drive it on the street" and they cant do jack. Plus, you gotta remember, its not like theres an anti-skyline task force going around the country to sniff out all the skylines, maybe in california where there is a huge car scene and they are really anal about smog you might get found out relatively quick, but out in the midwest or some other podunk place, cops probably aren't even aware they are illegal and probably wouldnt care if they were. I've been to places where ive seen people basically running open headers on the street and thats way more illegal, i think the skyline at least has some kind of catalytic converter. Plus, those stories you are hearing are probably about as real as when they said they will seize and crush your car for street racing in LA which is bullshit because that happened once when the police auctioned a seized car off and a private company bought it and had it crushed. Police cant just take your private property, thats called a dictatorship, and we dont have that here. The bottom line is, the penalties would be no worse than if you drove a race car on the street, which may be a couple hundred dollar fine if that, and thats only if you find a cop that knows what a skyline is, knows yours isnt legal, is a total dick and wants to ruin your day, and has some sort of documentation to prove it isnt legal. Since there are about 2 cops on any given day in the COUNTRY capable of this, i think youll be just fine. I mean, how else do you think we get all of these J Spec motors in the country? they arent smog legal in alot of areas, but people dont call the cops up and go "yeah, i just raced this dude on the street which is waaaay illegal and he has a Jspec motor that isnt smog legal here, so i think you should drop your homocide case and come over here and give him a ticket because he is a little bit over legal smog regulations." That just wont happen...


edit: if you been a mechanic for 10 yrs. dont you think you would be able to fit some added smog equiptment and change that stupid thing with the bumper not being good enough yourself? sure it may take awhile, but you could do it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ok, before you kids get out of control this is the real facts. If you bring over a car (rolling chasis) throw the motor back in and use a maxima vin, you dont just get your car inpounded, you go to jail. Its illegal. they impound your car and you are SOL and prolly getting an ASS raping. Secondly, importing a chasis and legalizing the car are two totally different things. You can bring over a car as a rolling chasis, and import the motor but still not be legalized. Only a Specific RI or company can do the legalizations and guess what, NO ONE can do it right now. Let me repeat, NO ONE. Now you can bring it over on a HS-7 form and have DOT paper work, but in the end, you aren't legal, but you do mean standards to have it a DD. you can pass emissions and inspection and get a State title. But you can't really sell the car and have to comply with many other standards and they do know where youre car is. Secondly, its not easy to bring the car over on Race only and Show forms. Its not a simple process like you guys think it is.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> ok, before you kids get out of control this is the real facts. If you bring over a car (rolling chasis) throw the motor back in and use a maxima vin, you dont just get your car inpounded, you go to jail. Its illegal. they impound your car and you are SOL and prolly getting an ASS raping. Secondly, importing a chasis and legalizing the car are two totally different things. You can bring over a car as a rolling chasis, and import the motor but still not be legalized. Only a Specific RI or company can do the legalizations and guess what, NO ONE can do it right now. Let me repeat, NO ONE. Now you can bring it over on a HS-7 form and have DOT paper work, but in the end, you aren't legal, but you do mean standards to have it a DD. you can pass emissions and inspection and get a State title. But you can't really sell the car and have to comply with many other standards and they do know where youre car is. Secondly, its not easy to bring the car over on Race only and Show forms. Its not a simple process like you guys think it is.



Thank You!!! 

That is what I was trying to say in simple terminology. Its ILLEGAL anyway you look at it and your Gonna get SCREWED one way or another if you do it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nastynissan said:


> Thank You!!!
> 
> That is what I was trying to say in simple terminology. Its ILLEGAL anyway you look at it and your Gonna get SCREWED one way or another if you do it.


screwed in the literal term too by a man name bubba.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> ok, before you kids get out of control this is the real facts. If you bring over a car (rolling chasis) throw the motor back in and use a maxima vin, you dont just get your car inpounded, you go to jail. Its illegal. they impound your car and you are SOL and prolly getting an ASS raping. Secondly, importing a chasis and legalizing the car are two totally different things. You can bring over a car as a rolling chasis, and import the motor but still not be legalized. Only a Specific RI or company can do the legalizations and guess what, NO ONE can do it right now. Let me repeat, NO ONE. Now you can bring it over on a HS-7 form and have DOT paper work, but in the end, you aren't legal, but you do mean standards to have it a DD. you can pass emissions and inspection and get a State title. But you can't really sell the car and have to comply with many other standards and they do know where youre car is. Secondly, its not easy to bring the car over on Race only and Show forms. Its not a simple process like you guys think it is.


well i never said it was eays, if it was i think there would be quite a few more skylines on the road. Does anyone know what other issues there are besides smog? I've heard crash bumpers arent the right height or something stupid, but there must be more to it than that. Also, i think you are thinking of chop shop type switching of VINs, which is seriously illegal, but if you purchase both vehicles and swap VINs, in which case you would be registering it as a maxima and such, would be illegal but not enough they would jail you for it, again, your thinking of a chop shop stealing and reselling cars with a different VIN. The use of the maxima was just a for instance. Maybe if you would try to sell it or sell multiple ones you would go to jail. Also, since apparently the RB can be legalized in some form since they have them over hear and the rolling chassis can be imported, i dont see how it would be different from a Noble M12 that is only available in rolling chassis form and putting the RB in it at that stage. There may be more to getting it legal than that, but your not going to jail for bringing a car over that isnt smog legal, thats just stupid, christ, its not like its a nuclear missle or something. Bottom line though, who cares anyway? we are getting the GTR Proto (whatever it ends up being called) in a couple years anyway and that will be legal with a warranty.

P.S. A show on speed channel somehow managed to get an R32 in the country for a show where they built up 3 cars a chevy cobalt ss, a jetta, and a skyline. If they can do it up sure other people could as well, and i believe also that all 3 had to be kept street legal.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> well i never said it was eays, if it was i think there would be quite a few more skylines on the road. Does anyone know what other issues there are besides smog? I've heard crash bumpers arent the right height or something stupid, but there must be more to it than that. Also, i think you are thinking of chop shop type switching of VINs, which is seriously illegal, but if you purchase both vehicles and swap VINs, in which case you would be registering it as a maxima and such, would be illegal but not enough they would jail you for it, again, your thinking of a chop shop stealing and reselling cars with a different VIN. The use of the maxima was just a for instance. Maybe if you would try to sell it or sell multiple ones you would go to jail. Also, since apparently the RB can be legalized in some form since they have them over hear and the rolling chassis can be imported, i dont see how it would be different from a Noble M12 that is only available in rolling chassis form and putting the RB in it at that stage. There may be more to getting it legal than that, but your not going to jail for bringing a car over that isnt smog legal, thats just stupid, christ, its not like its a nuclear missle or something. Bottom line though, who cares anyway? we are getting the GTR Proto (whatever it ends up being called) in a couple years anyway and that will be legal with a warranty.
> 
> P.S. A show on speed channel somehow managed to get an R32 in the country for a show where they built up 3 cars a chevy cobalt ss, a jetta, and a skyline. If they can do it up sure other people could as well, and i believe also that all 3 had to be kept street legal.


None of the stuff you are stating will legalize it. The ONLY way to legalize it is to have a certified shop to do it. and guess what NO ONE can do it. That is a Zero. But when they do legalize a car, the do a lot. Reinforce the firewall and doors for one. Bumpers, safety glass, and smog is another. they add cats to the exhaust and a lot of other things. Nobles are not US legal, but they are street legal, they are brought over on an hs-7 form and then a US supplier will add the motor for you.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

um, yes, you will indeed go to jail if you fuck around with this shit. And they will crush the car...


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> None of the stuff you are stating will legalize it. The ONLY way to legalize it is to have a certified shop to do it. and guess what NO ONE can do it. That is a Zero. But when they do legalize a car, the do a lot. Reinforce the firewall and doors for one. Bumpers, safety glass, and smog is another. they add cats to the exhaust and a lot of other things. Nobles are not US legal, but they are street legal, they are brought over on an hs-7 form and then a US supplier will add the motor for you.


I never said anything about being legal, I'm saying its a good chance no one will ever bother to do anything about it. I'm aware noble M12's come over as a rolling chassis, which is the way i was saying to get a R34 over and then ship the motor seperately. Will the government let you ship over an R34 straight up and say "happy motoring", probably not, but if people can nearly completely rebuild a car and still have it street legal in totally different form there has to be some way to do it with a skyline, just time consuming and a pain in the ass. Again though, with the illegal VIN swap, thats a dont ask dont tell kinda thing: you- "its a maxima i modified for show" cop- "ok." It would take a hell of a team to prove otherwise and if its just one car i doubt the government will go through that kind of trouble. I mean, think about it, you would need the best of nissan specialists to prove that it isnt a heavily modified maxima to a legally undeniable extent, because someone could alway argue "i modified it to be as close to a skyline as possible" and they would probably just drop it because its too much trouble. Also, I want to see this legal document that says you will go to jail for importing a non-street legal car and that they will crush it, because i seriously doubt they are going to be that harsh just because you imported a car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> Also, I want to see this legal document that says you will go to jail for importing a non-street legal car and that they will crush it, because i seriously doubt they are going to be that harsh just because you imported a car.


 Are you serious. Swapping Vins is illegal. There is nothing else said. And guess what happens when you committ a crime of ripping off insurance companies, thats right, you get sent to jail.. Have some bloody common sense. This kid wanted to know the difference btw street legal and US legal. I told that. and for your stupid common that no one would impound your shit and just say hell with it; you need to come back into reality. Peoples cars get impounded all the time and all the cop has to do is be pissed off enough for him to say, ok boys lets impound his car until further notification. Guess what, that means you have to prove the state wrong, not the other way around. Are you gonna show him proof that you bought it as a maxima, is he gonna see the HS-7 forms for the Skyline. Guess what, you loose. Listen, you really need to come back to earth and listen to what the smart people are saying. What you are saying is dumb and illegal. Cops are not dumb as bricks. And some do know their shit bout cars.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> Are you serious. Swapping Vins is illegal. There is nothing else said. And guess what happens when you committ a crime of ripping off insurance companies, thats right, you get sent to jail.. Have some bloody common sense. This kid wanted to know the difference btw street legal and US legal. I told that. and for your stupid common that no one would impound your shit and just say hell with it; you need to come back into reality. Peoples cars get impounded all the time and all the cop has to do is be pissed off enough for him to say, ok boys lets impound his car until further notification. Guess what, that means you have to prove the state wrong, not the other way around. Are you gonna show him proof that you bought it as a maxima, is he gonna see the HS-7 forms for the Skyline. Guess what, you loose. Listen, you really need to come back to earth and listen to what the smart people are saying. What you are saying is dumb and illegal. Cops are not dumb as bricks. And some do know their shit bout cars.



Lets just say that Ive been to jail at least once for running a car under a different Vin# / Title. They Will impound the car and unless you can provide proof of ownership, they will sell or Destroy your car. If there isnt documentation or ownership is un-traceable it gets destroyed regarless. Thankfully neither time was a Nissan or a Valuable car. I couldnt provide proof of ownership! Not ot mention when you do get bailed out of jail you are facing at least 4-5 different charges. And thats for a Car the WAS sold in the US..


psuLemon.... Your doing a Great job. I dont have Skyline specific info.. Just personal experience. Keep these Newbs in line please :cheers:


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Are you serious. Swapping Vins is illegal. There is nothing else said. And guess what happens when you committ a crime of ripping off insurance companies, thats right, you get sent to jail.. Have some bloody common sense. This kid wanted to know the difference btw street legal and US legal. I told that. and for your stupid common that no one would impound your shit and just say hell with it; you need to come back into reality. Peoples cars get impounded all the time and all the cop has to do is be pissed off enough for him to say, ok boys lets impound his car until further notification. Guess what, that means you have to prove the state wrong, not the other way around. Are you gonna show him proof that you bought it as a maxima, is he gonna see the HS-7 forms for the Skyline. Guess what, you loose. Listen, you really need to come back to earth and listen to what the smart people are saying. What you are saying is dumb and illegal. Cops are not dumb as bricks. And some do know their shit bout cars.


I dont think your getting what im saying, and dont start this noob shit either, i never said it was legal or foolproof, i said in podunk, USA chances are no one is gonna know a real skyline from an accord with a bodykit. All I know is there is someone that bought a skyline and a maxima and imported them both to mexico and swapped the vins, trashed the real maxima, and is now happily driving aroudn the US with his "showcar" maxima. Thats a FACT, so you cant tell me im full of it when someone has already done this. Is it legal, almost definently not. Plus, as he bought both cars, im sure he has full documentation of ownership etc. etc. Its a sneaky way that im sure you could get in trouble for, but so far as i know he hasnt. And again, you guys are thinking of the law in terms of stealing cars and swapping vins, if you have proof of ownership etc etc its not the same thing as a chop shop scenario that you keep refering to. Plus, since the vin swap was done in mexico before either car was ever in the US, i think the laws would have some sort of loophole anyway as it would be more of an issue with the mexican government, which probalby doesnt give a fuck in hell about a skyline driving around. And what the hell are you talking about with insurance companies? How are you ripping off an insurance company? chances are he just has liability which differs little especially over 25 or so because maxima parts certainly wouldnt help him out. Second of all, im sure insurance works differently for imported cars in the first place. And as for the cops impounding cars spontaneously, you gotta be doing something stupid like be caught racing, doing burnouts, or something else to call attention to yourself unless you live in an urban area where the cops know you arent street legal. Legal or not, im saying you can pull it off and i know that *I* am right because it has been done before.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> I dont think your getting what im saying, and dont start this noob shit either, i never said it was legal or foolproof, i said in podunk, USA chances are no one is gonna know a real skyline from an accord with a bodykit. All I know is there is someone that bought a skyline and a maxima and imported them both to mexico and swapped the vins, trashed the real maxima, and is now happily driving aroudn the US with his "showcar" maxima. Thats a FACT, so you cant tell me im full of it when someone has already done this. Is it legal, almost definently not. Plus, as he bought both cars, im sure he has full documentation of ownership etc. etc. Its a sneaky way that im sure you could get in trouble for, but so far as i know he hasnt. And again, you guys are thinking of the law in terms of stealing cars and swapping vins, if you have proof of ownership etc etc its not the same thing as a chop shop scenario that you keep refering to. Plus, since the vin swap was done in mexico before either car was ever in the US, i think the laws would have some sort of loophole anyway as it would be more of an issue with the mexican government, which probalby doesnt give a fuck in hell about a skyline driving around. And what the hell are you talking about with insurance companies? How are you ripping off an insurance company? chances are he just has liability which differs little especially over 25 or so because maxima parts certainly wouldnt help him out. Second of all, im sure insurance works differently for imported cars in the first place. And as for the cops impounding cars spontaneously, you gotta be doing something stupid like be caught racing, doing burnouts, or something else to call attention to yourself unless you live in an urban area where the cops know you arent street legal. Legal or not, im saying you can pull it off and i know that *I* am right because it has been done before.


Just because one of your retarded friends did the VIN swap doesn't make it legal or even close to being. Listen, swapping VINS is a federal crime. are you ripping off insurance companies. Abso-fucking-lutely. You are registering a car under another car. that my friend is illegal. when importing a skyline/jdm car, you register them as a grey market car where you limitations for the car are different. You insurance rates are different. Now if you are registering the car under a US car, you are paying rates for that specific car. Now you are assuming that all the safety standards and DOT regulations have been met. I dont give a shit bout what you friends did to rip off/bypass the govt. The FACTS are, its illegal, and i hope the bitch gets caught and gets an ass raping in jail. We do not condone illegal activity on this forum, so do not preach that system. 


so lets recap


vin swap = illegal, which will get you jail time.
vin swap = rips off insuarnce company, which leads to jail time.
you = giving illegal activity. needs to stop. 


If you want to import a car, do it right. Do it legally.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Just because one of your retarded friends did the VIN swap doesn't make it legal or even close to being. Listen, swapping VINS is a federal crime. are you ripping off insurance companies. Abso-fucking-lutely. You are registering a car under another car. that my friend is illegal. when importing a skyline/jdm car, you register them as a grey market car where you limitations for the car are different. You insurance rates are different. Now if you are registering the car under a US car, you are paying rates for that specific car. Now you are assuming that all the safety standards and DOT regulations have been met. I dont give a shit bout what you friends did to rip off/bypass the govt. The FACTS are, its illegal, and i hope the bitch gets caught and gets an ass raping in jail. We do not condone illegal activity on this forum, so do not preach that system.
> 
> 
> so lets recap
> ...



You still aren't listening and you still are putting words in my mouth. OK, lets start over. Guy (who i never met, my friend told me about him, i think he actually met him once, which makes him not my retarted friend) buys BOTH THE SKYLINE AND MAXIMA IN JAPAN, sends them to MEXICO, NEVER IN AMERICA, EVER, and swaps them there, then the US certifies it as a Maxima after coming to the US FOR THE FIRST TIME. You are saying he bought the maxima in the US because your a dumbass and you dont read. The legality of doing it this way is hazy because it never entered the US until the VIN swap was already completed, and the car would be registered as an imported japanese maxima (cefiro cruising i believe they are called over there), and the government would have full capacity to make any objections at the time of registering it in the first place. I never said everyone should go out and do this, im saying its possible, which you keep trying to deny, your giving worst case scenarios of everything and im giving real world probability. Your saying the instant you drive it on the road the first time a cop will impound your car. I'm saying even though this is illegal it would be unlikely a cop would catch you or care especially in a small outlying area. FOR THE LAST TIME, JUST SO WE'RE CLEAR, I AM FULLY AWARE IT IS ILLEGAL, STOP ARGUING THAT!!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

I read you damn arguement, mine was this, it doesn't matter where in the world you changed the vin number, its still illegal. Cuz its illegal in all places to change vins. Cuz guess whats, its not a max, its a skyline. Yes, i give worst case senarios because i have seen hundreds of people get ripped off. People always come over here and tell us how they are getting a skyline and shit and then there is a no go. Or how bout the guy that had his R32 registered in Canada at his brothers house and lived in the US, got his shit impounded after the cops started to think something is wrong. How bout that guy wasted 25k plus his fines. Illegal activity is the same no matter where you go. Once you cross into US soil, its because Illegal towards our standards. hell if you kill someone and leave the country, it doesn't mean u get off the hook. You care committing a crime no matter what.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> I read you damn arguement, mine was this, it doesn't matter where in the world you changed the vin number, its still illegal. Cuz its illegal in all places to change vins. Cuz guess whats, its not a max, its a skyline. Yes, i give worst case senarios because i have seen hundreds of people get ripped off. People always come over here and tell us how they are getting a skyline and shit and then there is a no go. Or how bout the guy that had his R32 registered in Canada at his brothers house and lived in the US, got his shit impounded after the cops started to think something is wrong. How bout that guy wasted 25k plus his fines. Illegal activity is the same no matter where you go. Once you cross into US soil, its because Illegal towards our standards. hell if you kill someone and leave the country, it doesn't mean u get off the hook. You care committing a crime no matter what.


I thought the caps lock covered this, I know its illegal! All im saying is with the vins changed prior to entering the US, if they wanted to say "no, you cant bring that here" they had their chance. Illegal or not, once they give you the paper work saying your car is legal to drive in the US, you're good to go, unless someone wants to be a dick and impound you. It's almost starting to sound like your pissed because you didnt think of it or you want a skyline and you're mad someone else got away with it. I know its illegal, I'm just saying it isnt the worst thing anyone has ever done.

let me list things legally WORSE than importing a skyline:
Rape
Murder
Theft
Michael Jackson
Driving a Civic
Tax Fraud
Corporate Theft
Battery (beating, not the power source)
Shooting


and thats a short list, so i think the cops have a little more to do than make a search and destroy skyline capture team. So bottom line, illegal yes, possible to get away with yes. Cops could impound anyones car, doesnt mean they will, all im saying is if you want one that bad there are loopholes to get it in your driveway, and its on your shoulders from there, and it will be difficult because it IS illegal. Although, bottom line, US is mega gay for making all these restrictions, if i want a car that doesnt have enough crash protection its my life im risking and it should be my choice, its one thing for a manufacturer to say fuck safety, but if i WANT another car from another country that doesnt have as strict safety guidelines than it should be up to me.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Let me get this through your head, switching Vins is not a loophole. A loop hole is where you bring the car over as a rolling chasis and then importing the engine. Secondly if i really wanted a skyline, i would have imported it already with that loophole. I have the money to do so, i just prefer not to. Yes i have read everything you posted, and yes i see how its done, but it doesn't make it right. And hell plenty of people have gotten the cars over here on loopholes, doesnt mean they keep them very long. Do some research dude, i have been here for 3 years. i have seen some messed up and crazy shit. And EVERY time, the person with the loophole gets burnt. I know all the tricks, i know the illegal ones as well of the legal ones. I have learned from many people that import the cars. Celm is one of those knowledgeable. So until you get a real arguement, stop trying to come at me. You dont have anything valid against me. I have told you how to do it legally and what will happen if you do the vin switch. Now find somehting new.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

neogeon------
Even the starter of this thread hasn't said anything in a Week. Why cant you let it go???? 

Can it be done LEGALLY--- Not at this time by ANYONE!!!
Can you do it ILLEGALY-----Probably
Will you get Caught-------- Quite Probably!

If Above is TRUE...Will your Car get impounded/ destroyed--- YES!
Will you go to jail and get A$$ RAPED---- YES!!!
Will you deserve it for being a Dumb-A$$ and Getting such a BEAUTIFUL piece of Machiney Destroyed------ MOST DEFINETLY!!


And I "THOUGHT" I was Hard-Headed!!!


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> neogeon------
> Even the starter of this thread hasn't said anything in a Week. Why cant you let it go????
> 
> Can it be done LEGALLY--- Not at this time by ANYONE!!!
> ...


you are hard headed and you have nothing to do with this argument, at all, and you obviously missed my point in the first place but i dont want to argue anymore because we are beating the dead horse of skyline importing which in reality makes no sense why it cant be legally done anymore, but whatever, the new GTR will be here soon but if it drives anything like the G35 sedan then I dont want it anyway because it isnt fun to drive like a spec v.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> you are hard headed and you have nothing to do with this argument, at all, and you obviously missed my point in the first place but i dont want to argue anymore because we are beating the dead horse of skyline importing which in reality makes no sense why it cant be legally done anymore, but whatever, the new GTR will be here soon but if it drives anything like the G35 sedan then I dont want it anyway because it isnt fun to drive like a spec v.


the G35 and the 350z will both out handle the Spec V. the new GTR will be AWD and pack 450hp. Im sure it will be fun. Dont worry.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> the G35 and the 350z will both out handle the Spec V. the new GTR will be AWD and pack 450hp. Im sure it will be fun. Dont worry.


well, thats what i thought too but i read on QR25DE.net about a guy that bought a G35 coupe and said he wishes his spec v because it was more fun to drive. Its a matter of feedback and the lighter a car is the more it feels like a go cart or a racecar, whereas when its heavy you feel like your riding in a rollercoaster and are just along for the ride without any real interaction, which is alot less fun in my book. Guess ill have to look into that lotus elise agian


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

umm, personal experience... a g35 coupe fells way better driving then a spec V... i owned a spec V, Ive driven my aunts G a buncha times...


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Blank said:


> umm, personal experience... a g35 coupe fells way better driving then a spec V... i owned a spec V, Ive driven my aunts G a buncha times...


have you driven the sedan also though? because if it drives like the sedan it isnt fun at all. I like cornering prowess, straight line is for people that can't drive.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> well, thats what i thought too but i read on QR25DE.net about a guy that bought a G35 coupe and said he wishes his spec v because it was more fun to drive. Its a matter of feedback and the lighter a car is the more it feels like a go cart or a racecar, whereas when its heavy you feel like your riding in a rollercoaster and are just along for the ride without any real interaction, which is alot less fun in my book. Guess ill have to look into that lotus elise agian


Im not trying to be a dick, but what you heard on qr25d.net and real world facts are two differen things. RWD platforms will out handle FWD platforms. When i refer to the G35, i mean sports couple, who cares bout the 4 door. 

Seconldy you have to consider what people have driven. If they haven't drive many cars, they dont really have comparision. When you take a DD spec and that same person only gets to drive the g35 for a little, there isn't much comparision, except the g35 is more powerful. Spec V's aren't really that special, they have had tons of recalls, especially the 02-03's and Nissan's quality has just been getting poorer over the years. In fact, IIRC, they were scored one of the worse in crash testing.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

neogeon said:


> have you driven the sedan also though? because if it drives like the sedan it isnt fun at all. I like cornering prowess, straight line is for people that can't drive.


yea Ive driven the sedan also, both RWD and the 35x AWD...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Blank said:


> yea Ive driven the sedan also, both RWD and the 35x AWD...


well then i guess its official, your word is a fact. It not an opinion. that is all we needed to hear. end of discussion.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Im not trying to be a dick, but what you heard on qr25d.net and real world facts are two differen things. RWD platforms will out handle FWD platforms. When i refer to the G35, i mean sports couple, who cares bout the 4 door.
> 
> Seconldy you have to consider what people have driven. If they haven't drive many cars, they dont really have comparision. When you take a DD spec and that same person only gets to drive the g35 for a little, there isn't much comparision, except the g35 is more powerful. Spec V's aren't really that special, they have had tons of recalls, especially the 02-03's and Nissan's quality has just been getting poorer over the years. In fact, IIRC, they were scored one of the worse in crash testing.


And why, again, does EVERYONE hate on the spec v? I have yet to find a forum on the internet that actually likes their spec v and there is no other car on any forum that gets as much hate from its owners. I have an 02 and i know how many recalls they have, and it took maybe 2 trips to my dealership to get them all, whoopidy doo. You know how many times my dad's G35 went in for all kinds of shit? 4,5,6 times. Tell me again the spec v is shit then, douche. True FWD cars understeer where RWD oversteer, but thats not what im talking about, im talking about steering feel, as in ford crown victoria vs lotus elise, one gives tons of feedback and one is like driving a boat (literally), and my statement is that the G35 i drove gives less feedback to the driver. Also, if you look at the stats, like no one ever seems to do, the spec v handling is nearly on par with EVOs, STIs and the like. Sure its not a great drag car, but thats gay anyway, drag is for people that cant handle a vehicle enough to turn at speed. And dont give me that lame shit that you drove cars before and that makes you right, ive driven 240s, supras, etc, and i have yet to drive a car that feels so natural to drive, and thats why i continue to drive it. The only car at this point that would feel like a true upgrade to me would be an impreza STi.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> And why, again, does EVERYONE hate on the spec v? I have yet to find a forum on the internet that actually likes their spec v and there is no other car on any forum that gets as much hate from its owners. I have an 02 and i know how many recalls they have, and it took maybe 2 trips to my dealership to get them all, whoopidy doo. You know how many times my dad's G35 went in for all kinds of shit? 4,5,6 times. Tell me again the spec v is shit then, douche. True FWD cars understeer where RWD oversteer, but thats not what im talking about, im talking about steering feel, as in ford crown victoria vs lotus elise, one gives tons of feedback and one is like driving a boat (literally), and my statement is that the G35 i drove gives less feedback to the driver. Also, if you look at the stats, like no one ever seems to do, the spec v handling is nearly on par with EVOs, STIs and the like. Sure its not a great drag car, but thats gay anyway, drag is for people that cant handle a vehicle enough to turn at speed. And dont give me that lame shit that you drove cars before and that makes you right, ive driven 240s, supras, etc, and i have yet to drive a car that feels so natural to drive, and thats why i continue to drive it. The only car at this point that would feel like a true upgrade to me would be an impreza STi.


here are some facts


G35 5.5 0-60 sec Spec V 7.3sec
15.6 sec 1/4 15.6sec
.92g skidpad .88g skidpad

Those are just some facts i pulled off of motortrend and a few other magizines. Get you facts right buddy. I refer to the G35 Coupe, not the sedan.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> here are some facts
> 
> 
> G35 5.5 0-60 sec Spec V 7.3sec
> ...


but, at the same time, the old viper had a better skidpad than the NSX and they said how the NSX handled better, skidpad does not equal good handling, it means if you go around a traffic circle you can go faster, and thats about all, it has nothing to with braking weight transfer, side to side weight transfer, etc. so how about YOU get your facts straight about what matters.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> but, at the same time, the old viper had a better skidpad than the NSX and they said how the NSX handled better, skidpad does not equal good handling, it means if you go around a traffic circle you can go faster, and thats about all, it has nothing to with braking weight transfer, side to side weight transfer, etc. so how about YOU get your facts straight about what matters.


yea and a rx7 TT has a perfect distribution in weight transfer, but the R34 skyline will rip it a new one becuase it has tq. There are many variables, the G35 is faster. Someones fucking opinion doesn't mean shit. RWD cars will performance better when competeing against an equal fwd car.

the NSX will handle better do to its platform. its a mid engine car, which creates a better balance in handling. Why do you think ferraris handle like gods. Vipers are purely tq cars. The make good power.


the fact is, we can argue all day bout what car is better at what, but each has a purpose. The fact about legalizing skylines was proven by me. Your vin trick is nothing. My facts on how to legalizing them are just that facts.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> yea and a rx7 TT has a perfect distribution in weight transfer, but the R34 skyline will rip it a new one becuase it has tq. There are many variables, the G35 is faster. Someones fucking opinion doesn't mean shit. RWD cars will performance better when competeing against an equal fwd car.
> 
> the NSX will handle better do to its platform. its a mid engine car, which creates a better balance in handling. Why do you think ferraris handle like gods. Vipers are purely tq cars. The make good power.
> 
> ...


actually an R34 rips it a new one because its AWD with ATESSA and HICAS which allows it a whole lot of advantages over conventional RWD with a limited slip, also, im not talking numbers from a clock, im talking how the car feels as you drive it and what you can feel through the wheel, known as "driver feedback" and thats what i like and didnt get when i drove the G35 sedan, and thats what i look for in a car, its not how fast it blitzes through a road course, etc., though i try to find cars that do both well: lotus elise, subaru STI, hopefully nissan will make something of that nature (please nissan, make an AWD turbo spec v, holy shit that would be awsome)


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

they havent done anything like that since the pulsar GTiR


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

neogeon said:


> actually an R34 rips it a new one because its AWD with ATESSA and HICAS which allows it a whole lot of advantages over conventional RWD with a limited slip, also, im not talking numbers from a clock, im talking how the car feels as you drive it and what you can feel through the wheel, known as "driver feedback" and thats what i like and didnt get when i drove the G35 sedan, and thats what i look for in a car, its not how fast it blitzes through a road course, etc., though i try to find cars that do both well: lotus elise, subaru STI, hopefully nissan will make something of that nature (please nissan, make an AWD turbo spec v, holy shit that would be awsome)


everything you talk about is all personal opinion, but with FWD cars, you get tq steer. Sure any small car with good hp and tq is going to be a fun car to drive. But when i talk, i talk numbers. Cuz numbers are proof, not just opinion.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

neogeon said:


> And why, again, does EVERYONE hate on the spec v? I have yet to find a forum on the internet that actually likes their spec v and there is no other car on any forum that gets as much hate from its owners. I have an 02 and i know how many recalls they have, and it took maybe 2 trips to my dealership to get them all, whoopidy doo. You know how many times my dad's G35 went in for all kinds of shit? 4,5,6 times. Tell me again the spec v is shit then, douche. True FWD cars understeer where RWD oversteer, but thats not what im talking about, im talking about steering feel, as in ford crown victoria vs lotus elise, one gives tons of feedback and one is like driving a boat (literally), and my statement is that the G35 i drove gives less feedback to the driver. Also, if you look at the stats, like no one ever seems to do, the spec v handling is nearly on par with EVOs, STIs and the like. Sure its not a great drag car, but thats gay anyway, drag is for people that cant handle a vehicle enough to turn at speed. And dont give me that lame shit that you drove cars before and that makes you right, ive driven 240s, supras, etc, and i have yet to drive a car that feels so natural to drive, and thats why i continue to drive it. The only car at this point that would feel like a true upgrade to me would be an impreza STi.



dude, calm down!! i had an 02 spec... i fucking loved it... nothing vlose to the price could match it, but a g35 coupe is a better car... it was also 2.5 times the price... only reason i sold the spec was because it sux in the winter, and I live in buffalo.... drop me in san diego and i'd buy one in a second...


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> yea and a rx7 TT has a perfect distribution in weight transfer, but the R34 skyline will rip it a new one becuase it has tq. There are many variables, the G35 is faster. Someones fucking opinion doesn't mean shit. RWD cars will performance better when competeing against an equal fwd car.
> 
> the NSX will handle better do to its platform. its a mid engine car, which creates a better balance in handling. Why do you think ferraris handle like gods. Vipers are purely tq cars. The make good power.
> 
> ...



As usual you are wrong!

I have been reading this forum for a long time.

The fact you think you know it all is....well ....annoying to say the least!

Do you own a skyline of any kind?? from what i have read i dont think so.

I well set up rx7 TT will beat a skyline around the track of equal power on handling.

I have owned 3 skyline gtr 32/33 and Rx7 TT so i am qualified to comment...unlike the non stop "i know it all" stuff you keep coming out with.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

skylineimports said:


> As usual you are wrong!
> 
> I have been reading this forum for a long time.
> 
> ...


god, thank you! :cheers:


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

skylineimports said:


> As usual you are wrong!
> 
> I have been reading this forum for a long time.
> 
> ...


 i am in no way a know it all, and i dont own a Skyline now a RX-7. But i have read this forum for 3 years. i have provided proff throughout this thread, but no one has. Secondly with the rx-7 and GTR battle, it really depends on the track. If its shorter and has more turns, then an RX-7 has the advantage as its a handling machine, but it there are more straight aways and hills, the R34 GTR will win (with all things being equal: tires, driver skill). I have seen loads of videos comparing these cars, and the results have been similar. I dont doubt both of these cars ability, they are awesome cars.


Now with legalization, i have given proof on eveything and have yet to be proven wrong. Only Motorex had the ability to legalize cars. And the others that come on saying, "my boss can legalize the cars" and then i say "where is the paper work" and they say "i dont have it", that is straight BS. I know people have import cars and have jdm personally. I have given the reasons of most of my knowledge of how to import a shell and legalize it in the US and a DD. I will not be US legal, but it will qualify for a DD. It is a proven fact that equally match FWD and RWD come into a handling match a RWD will out handle it. We all know that Vin changes are illegal and if you get caught and it has happen, you will get an ass raping.


----------



## nismobaron (May 11, 2004)

Haha - I've just finished reading this thread & boy do you guys get worked up! Some good arguments though :cheers: 

Yep, psuLemon, you're right with regards to importing legally, insurance fraud and performance numbers - neogeon, I understand what you're saying about a small country cop not knowing jack about the skyline, but if one of those "illegal" cars was involved in a fatal collision, and the driver of the other car was killed, the "maxi/line" driver is not only facing federal prosecution, but is gonna be sued for homicide, so the risk is def not worth it!!! Also know what you mean with how a car actually feels as opposed to performance figures, but remember you were not driving a real GTR, so its like comparing apples with oranges.

Yes, the Maxima A32 onwards is known as the Cefiro in Japan - trim levels are either plain Cefiro, Cefiro Excimo, Cefiro Cruising, or Cefiro S-Touring, in 2.0, 2.5, 3.0 & 3.5 liter form, in both 4 door sedan and wagon variants. Japanese Cefiro's don't get all the goodies the other markets get - eg the New Zealand Maxima is a much better specified car than the Cefiro and only comes with 3.0 or 3.5 liter engines.

Oh yeah, the Sunny GTi-R is actually a Pulsar GTi-R badged Sunny for some markets...


----------

